# Do I soak his food?



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, I am feeding my 11 week old pup Royal Canin dry puppy food. Would you recommend me soaking it slightly to soften it or continue giving it as it is? Sometimes it seems like he can't be bothered to crunch them that's all and ends up leaving them.


----------



## stacy (Jul 30, 2012)

I did and still do mines 5mth i sok in boiling water and then let it cool down and it looks more like a meat if you will

good luck x


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply I will try that from tomorrow


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have even heard that serving it slightly warm can encourage them to eat...may be worth a try also...good luck


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

We were told not to do this because they need the crunching for their teeth - but I think that as long as they chew plenty of bones and things there teeth should be fine, so I don't really agree with the person who told us that. Scarlett used to put her face into her water bowl and then fling the water onto her kibble until it was all floating in water. She would then leave it until the kibble got all soggy and then she would eat it lol Silly little dog, she hates eating. We are now giving her tripe with her kibble and mixing it - the kibble is still hard because she eats that right away most of the time. But I got upset that she wouldn't eat and I was afraid for her health, so I was willing to do almost anything to get her to eat!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have always been very fussy eaters and I was worried about them putting in weight. They just couldn't be bothered to chew their kibble so I put them on wet food supplemented with chicken wings and lamb ribs.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Its surprising how much kibble expands when wet! I have started to give my girls less kibble and mixing it in with different meats each day for a little bit of variety. I guess they get bored like us. 
They have a raw bone every week and this does wonders for there teeth. I do have proper toothpaste but keep forgetting


----------

